# Unspcified error '80004005' VB script ASP



## Albe (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello!

I am getting Unspcified error '80004005' when trying dynamicly attach a file to an email generated by a web form (VBScript, ASP)
I got the file uploading part working and also the email and attaching the file to email working if the attachment file hard coded but it throws this error when passing the filename dynamicly.

Is there any specific server settings required or any other reason ??
Please help!


----------

